# My gorgeous girl **Pics**



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well here are a few photos of my special girl. She's chilling on the sofa with me now. She loves to be beside me and doesn't like the floor lol. Bit spoilt i think 
When I went into the spare room this morning - her bed was saturated with urine and had lots of poops on it too. The girl at Assisi said that she does that in her bed. So I took the bed out and have decided not to put it in until she is litter trained. I was worried about training her at her age - but - I placed some poops in her litter tray and left for Church. When I came home I went up tp get her and bless her wee heart, she had piddled and pooped in the loo!! I was so proud of her.
She has a very broad face. Flat and broad. Is she a dwarf? Anyone know? She adores having the side of her face rubbed and puts her wee face down to get a good rub. I LOVE her!! (And Pickles and Amos too) :lol:
Here's the pics x.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous girlie :thumbup: She looks very chilled and happy


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awwww beautiful! How old is she? xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She's about 5. They told me about 4 but in her papers it says she's around 5. She has a wee spot on her back that has a lot of hair missing. When I saw her before Christmas she had fur missing all over the place. I can still feel her spine when I stroke her but she's much, much better than when I first met her as she was close to dying due to starvation. I don't know how long she will be around - but I intend to give her a very happy life.
I will bond her with Pickles and Amos whenever I get her toilet trained. She's adorable.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> She's about 5. They told me about 4 but in her papers it says she's around 5. She has a wee spot on her back that has a lot of hair missing. When I saw her before Christmas she had fur missing all over the place. I can still feel her spine when I stroke her but she's much, much better than when I first met her as she was close to dying due to starvation. I don't know how long she will be around - but I intend to give her a very happy life.
> I will bond her with Pickles and Amos whenever I get her toilet trained. She's adorable.


Awww thats lovely that shell have some friends! :thumbup: I asked her age because of the toilet training, you can teach an old rabbit new tricks  My Bebe is 6 and learn to use the litter tray. My 2 nethie twins (aged 3) dont DO toilet training :lol: and Summer the youngest (aged 2) learnt last week! :thumbup:

My Bebe use to use her bed as the litter tray because it was the same kinda shape and nice to have a wee in :lol: I put the tray down in that place instead of the bed and put the bed where she usually had her nap and she soon got the hang of it, Summer was the same too x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL at the twins not doing toilet training  Good idea about putting the litter tray in the bed. I have just removed the bed completely to get rid of the temptation. I've an old towel on her bedroom floor for her.

Well just after I Posted her - the little imp piddled on two parts of the sofa. I must have been in the loo or something and sat in it. Then I picked her up and she was wet underneath herself too. Not sure how that happened. I also found that she'd managed to pee on one of the cushions too grrr. 

So I placed her in the loo and told her she was naughty. Then I took her to the spare room and left her there for about 10 minutes to let her know she did wrong. When I went up to get her again, she had pooped in her loo. So I was all pleased with her and I told her she was a good girl. She's sitting on the sofa with me now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awwwww shes stunning!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Crofty, I agree lol. She's being very cheeky and has nipped my arm and when she was laying behind me - she started to bite my back. It's not really hard but it slightly hurts. I have read others saying that here too but I can't remember what the reason was for bunnies doing this.
She is so precious. She likes to cuddle up to me and sleep. I have not seen my 2 bunnies with their eyes closed. This little one has her eyes closed while sleeping very often.
Anyone know what type of bunny she is? I am guessing a some type of dwarf ? But not sure.
I am heading to bed soon as I am knackered since she kept me up half the night whilst causing havoc in the spare room last night running mad lol. Hope if she feels like running mad tonight that she does it quietly 
Jacqui x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She looks like a mini lop. She's the same shape and looks to be the same size as my Lily and Blue


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Sarah. x
Why would she be nipping me? Last one a few minutes ago really hurt.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont know about the nipping. Only ever been bitten by Sweep but that was nastiness from him

Does she want to go onto the floor or something? Maybe shes a bit warm? Thirsty? Might want something and doesnt know how to tell you :


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My Bebe rabbit gives a nip when shes hungry? She might be ready for a bit to eat :lol:

She pulls my trousers and follows me around the room wanting some dindins!  x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful bunny - my sister had one just the same! Soooooo cute! So nice to sit and chill next to you ! X


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

P.s my own lop is lovely but bites to get past sometimes, it's just her way of saying 'get outta the way please!'


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks gang. I had been putting her down into her litter box every so often to try to get her to use it in the evening when she is with me. I will try her with water and food if she nips me again lol. cheeky mare!! I've to head out and I can hear her thumping about upstairs. I will bring her down when I get home in an hour.
She used her litter tray to poop in during the night  she didn't pee in it and I can't find any pee in the room so hoping she hasn't piddled anywhere.
Jacqui


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like shes had a really good night!  x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

She is a stunner, such a lovely colour!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Yey! Another bunny who loves the sofa! She's absolutely gorgeous - and bunnies should be spoiled :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Each day I am more and more in love with her. She is so very sweet. I completely understand why people like indoor bunnies as she has really bonded with me and does some of the cutest and funniest things.
I went into her this morning and she had a big load of poops and pees in her litter tray :thumbup: She's doing fantastic. I had her with me today for 5 or 6 hours and had to put her back into her room - where she has the run of the room. It's a fair size room too. I have to go out shortly and going to feed my children, Pickles, Amos, Millie and Lucy the cat.  I'll let her down later. She's so adorable!! I see that I am missing out on so much with my other 2 bunnies who have always lived inside.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww she is gorgeous  And very sweet by the sounds of it. Mine also nip me to get me to move! lol

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol she trying to dig behind you Miffy always did this, trying to find routes everywhere its what shes doing to your sofa too lol. 

She soo stunning i love sables


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Little Millie is hanging out on the sofa today with me. She's just so perfect! Still not bonded with my other two yet as they bully her. I Am so tempted to have her as a house bun as she is just so chilled in the house - but I know it's better for her to be with other bunnies. I am just waiting on a day when I will be home all day to attempt the bond again. Might be Saturday or if not then, I will have to do it next week.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Little Millie is hanging out on the sofa today with me. She's just so perfect! Still not bonded with my other two yet as they bully her. I Am so tempted to have her as a house bun as she is just so chilled in the house - but I know it's better for her to be with other bunnies. I am just waiting on a day when I will be home all day to attempt the bond again. Might be Saturday or if not then, I will have to do it next week.


A house bun is usally fine as a single bun because of all the human attention  Or you could get a boy to go with her and have 2 out and 2 in  lol, are we bad influences on here?

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> A house bun is usally fine as a single bun because of all the human attention  Or you could get a boy to go with her and have 2 out and 2 in  lol, are we bad influences on here?
> 
> *Heidi*


Heidi, you have to stop that lol. I truly would love another bunny - but in all honestly, I just couldn't afford another one. I have to be sensible :lol: I may keep little Millie in with me then. She's just wonderful.  I'll give the bonding another go and if it doesn't work - then she'll be in with me. She stays in the spare room when I am out and it is a pretty big room, so she gets lots of exercise. Will see what happen. Thanks Heidi x


----------

